# Johnie the crocodile is surburban Family's pet



## toximac (Oct 14, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-14-2009
*Source:* Herald Sun

WHEN Johnie the croc wants walkies, her owner makes it snappy. 

Johnie - a female - rules the roost at the Lowing home. 

Her favourite time of the day is meal time, the Herald Sun reports.

"She's just like a cat or dog in that she knows when the fridge door opens there is a good chance of a snack, so she shuffles in for a feed," Vicki Lowing said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 14, 2009)

As nice as it is to believe that she has 'tamed' this crocodile... its not a question of IF but WHEN she is going to get bitten. Thats the problem when humans choose to interpet animal behaviour in relation to human behaviour.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 14, 2009)

so jealous that we cant keep crocs here .....I would certainly have a freshie if we could have a croc ..a salty on the other hand, as much as I like them ,also know it would be wayyyyy out of my depth .
Johnie is so cute


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 14, 2009)

Saw Jonnie on TV this morning )) ... I hope it doesn't give some people the wrong impression that crocs may be tamed and become pets

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so jealous that we cant keep crocs here .....I would certainly have a freshie if we could have a croc ..a salty on the other hand, as much as I like them ,also know it would be wayyyyy out of my depth .
> Johnie is so cute


Agreed. 
A croc might not get on that well with my dogs, though...


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 14, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> Saw Jonnie on TV this morning )) ... I hope it doesn't give some people the wrong impression that crocs may be tamed and become pets
> 
> Cheers
> Sandee


 whats the diff? honestly ..people walk around with huge pythons hanging on their necks ..and allow their snakes to free roam in their home ...cuddle up to a huge lacie ...even some free handle vens ....all this type of thing could lead to the wrong impression ..


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

True


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Although I know we'll never be able to handle him the way we can handle the majority of the rest of our herps and we know the associated risks etc and that we can never tame him. I wouldn't trade our Salty for anything


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

You _have_ a salty!
Soooooooo envious....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragon1 said:


> You _have_ a salty!
> Soooooooo envious....


 
Yeah we have a assumed male Salty, he hatched in March, so hes only about 50cm at the moment. His name is Lucian and hes beautiful


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 14, 2009)

my 3 m male salty gets my newspaper for me i dont see anything special about this freshy i does nt even know how to sit or stay yet.
Freshies are more like cats if you want a croc that is going to work in well with your suburban house hold and do well at obedience then satlies are the go. male ones are easier to train.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

Dabool said:


> my 3 m male salty gets my newspaper for me i dont see anything special about this freshy i does nt even know how to sit or stay yet.
> Freshies are more like cats if you want a croc that is going to work in well with your suburban house hold and do well at obedience then satlies are the go. male ones are easier to train.


 can just read the head lines now ...influx of male salties in suburbia households ..experts claim training them is easier then a puppy...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 16, 2009)

haha, thats so cool, i womder whether this is like a 1 in a milion chance or whether u jut need 2 put in the time.


Will


----------

